# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  If You Love Dogs

## sargentodiaz

Share your favorites.

----------

Beachcomber (01-13-2019),Big Bird (01-29-2019),Big Dummy (02-22-2019),Brat (01-13-2019),Canadianeye (01-20-2019),Conservative Libertarian (01-13-2019),DonGlock26 (01-26-2019),East of the Beast (02-23-2019),HAMARTIA (02-08-2019),Katzndogz (02-12-2019),Libhater (03-23-2019),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),Madison (04-24-2020),MrMike (01-17-2021),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019),Old Tex (02-28-2019),potlatch (01-31-2019),Rita Marley (01-13-2019),Swedgin (03-12-2019),teeceetx (01-13-2019),Tennyson (01-29-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Yeah. Knucklehead's 1 and 1/2 in a couple of weeks. That's...what...like a ten year old? I'd say that's where he is in adolescence. 65 pound Olympian, really. I ache looking at him jet around. Yeah. Ten. I was like that at ten. I can dig it....

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019),US Conservative (03-01-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Dummy (02-22-2019),Brat (01-29-2019),DonGlock26 (01-26-2019),Kris P Bacon (01-13-2019),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019),Swedgin (06-13-2019),US Conservative (03-01-2019)

----------


## Madison

Real Love

----------

Big Dummy (02-22-2019),Brat (01-29-2019),DonGlock26 (01-26-2019),Kris P Bacon (01-30-2019),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019),sargentodiaz (01-13-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

My dog, "spike" he's a killer! If you are a chicken, you better run! And no, he is not allowed to roam at large. I detest people that do that (at least in the city) P1010116.JPG

----------

Big Dummy (02-22-2019),Brat (01-29-2019),Canadianeye (02-07-2019),DonGlock26 (01-26-2019),drifter106 (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),Madison (01-13-2019),Northern Rivers (01-25-2019),Tennyson (01-29-2019),US Conservative (03-01-2019)

----------


## Madison

> My dog, "spike" he's a killer! If you are a chicken, you better run! And no, he is not allowed to roam at large. I detest people that do that (at least in the city) P1010116.JPG


Do you sleep with your dog? I always did it makes you sleep so well!
Well I do sleep well with a dog

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Kris P Bacon (01-13-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Do you sleep with your dog? I always did it makes you sleep so well!
> Well I do sleep well with a dog


Yep, my teddy bear.

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-13-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Aaaaaw, those eyes. :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),DonGlock26 (01-26-2019),Kris P Bacon (01-30-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-26-2019),Tennyson (01-29-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://external-preview.redd.it/mp4...e.mp4?01fb5983

Click link to enjoy the short video

----------

US Conservative (03-01-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Not this week.  Clicking says "Link Forbidden"

----------

Lone Gunman (01-30-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Not this week.  Clicking says "Link Forbidden"


I got it from MeWe and their videos don't transfer over to here.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Do you sleep with your dog? I always did it makes you sleep so well!
> Well I do sleep well with a dog


He likes the floor, blocking the door...and he's ready to play with any burglar! But, when I do get up (wet nose in face w/wiggle dance/5:30) for the five minutes I have to stumble around for his brekky and dump...he'll eat and then come onto the bed to finish my own snooze up 'till around 10:00 am. My feet are always his pillow for some reason.

Love these critters.... :Headbang:

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-26-2019),MrogersNhood (06-24-2019),Rita Marley (01-26-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> I got it from MeWe and their videos don't transfer over to here.


*I just thought I'd add something here.

In all of the* *years** I've been posting to a wide variety of forums, I have never, ever posted a link to a site that did not show up green on my McAfee site advisor. I have too much internal integrity to want anyone to put their computer at risk by a bad site.*

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Canadianeye (02-07-2019),DonGlock26 (01-26-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

> Do you sleep with your dog? I always did it makes you sleep so well!
> Well I do sleep well with a dog


No when I had a dog he slept with me I just laid in a bed for 8 hours trying to sleep whilst he slowly pushed me off the side and farted. Didn't help the cat attacked me by sleeping on my head at the same time.

Now I babysit a Staff and she farts also 3 in the morning thinks it's time to jump on my chest and head. Cat still attacks every single night without fail.

She weighs 26kg

You also haven't lived until you woke up with a French Bulldog's balls in your face  :Smile:

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Canadianeye (02-07-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-26-2019)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-26-2019),Northern Rivers (01-30-2019),Rita Marley (01-26-2019)

----------


## Madison

My opinion is whatever they do I find them adorable !  :Thumbsup20: 
My heart always melt in ftont of a dog!  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),DonGlock26 (01-26-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019)

----------


## Old Tex

As I type this our oldest is getting a transfusion. He has an immune problem. This will be the second time he "crashed". The other was about a year ago & he had 3 transfusions then plus a lot of drugs. Fingers crossed!

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Canadianeye (02-07-2019),DonGlock26 (01-26-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-27-2019),Northern Rivers (01-30-2019),Rita Marley (01-26-2019),Swedgin (06-24-2019),Tennyson (01-29-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Youngsters

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Canadianeye (02-07-2019),DonGlock26 (01-26-2019),gregonejeep (01-26-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019),Tennyson (01-29-2019)

----------


## gregonejeep

Enjoy and love them every minute. They are not with us for long. The Golden as a puppy is my avatar taken in 2005. She got cancer in 2015 and is gone now.

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Canadianeye (02-07-2019),DonGlock26 (01-26-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-27-2019),Rita Marley (01-26-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-27-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-29-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019),sargentodiaz (01-27-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-29-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),drifter106 (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-29-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-29-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),drifter106 (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019)

----------


## Old Tex

> As I type this our oldest is getting a transfusion. He has an immune problem. This will be the second time he "crashed". The other was about a year ago & he had 3 transfusions then plus a lot of drugs. Fingers crossed!


The transfusion finished up about 9 last night. Today the numbers were looking good so the only immediate worry was that he wasn't eating. My wife went up there after stopping at HEB for chicken. He ate some chicken with more to come later. They didn't want to load down his stomach just in case. Still has diarrhea which is a danger but the wife is going to try feeding him chicken & pumpkin tonight. The pumpkin usually helps the diarrhea. So short term thing are looking good. Now if the medication works again it will be REAL GOOD news.

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Canadianeye (02-07-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),drifter106 (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-29-2019),Rita Marley (01-29-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

:Cool20:

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (05-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (01-29-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),drifter106 (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-29-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (05-12-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-30-2019),sargentodiaz (01-31-2019)

----------


## Zara

Thanks for this Canine-American friendly post.

----------

Brat (01-29-2019),Canadianeye (02-07-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-30-2019)

----------


## Brat

> Thanks for this Canine-American friendly post.


Hello, Zara!  Glad you are here.

----------

Canadianeye (02-07-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),jirqoadai (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (01-30-2019),Madison (01-30-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (01-31-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),jirqoadai (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (01-31-2019),Rita Marley (01-31-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Ready for bed.

----------

Brat (01-31-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (01-31-2019),Madison (01-31-2019),MrogersNhood (06-24-2019),Rita Marley (01-31-2019)

----------


## gregonejeep

"Aw Mom, I am not lying to you. I just did not see the mud puddle before it was too late " .   :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (01-31-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (01-31-2019),Madison (01-31-2019),potlatch (01-31-2019),Rita Marley (01-31-2019)

----------


## Madison

> "Aw Mom, I am not lying to you. I just did not see the mud puddle before it was too late " .


This is so adorable !!!! 
Even with mud I would give him a big hug!!!!
 :Smiley20:  !

----------

Brat (01-31-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),gregonejeep (02-01-2019),Lone Gunman (01-31-2019)

----------


## Ed D

Kittens hug, too:

----------

Brat (02-07-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-07-2019),Madison (02-07-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-07-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-07-2019),Madison (02-07-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019)

----------


## gregonejeep

Would you guys get a move on here ? It's our Mexican food night out... lets go, lets go  !!  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (02-07-2019),Lone Gunman (02-07-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 40351

----------

Brat (02-07-2019),Canadianeye (02-07-2019),Ed D (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-07-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

dogs are the best people.

----------

Brat (02-07-2019),Ed D (02-08-2019),Madison (02-07-2019),sargentodiaz (02-10-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Ed D (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-07-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

beauties!

btw, that great dane needs her nails clipped...

----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Madison (02-07-2019)

----------


## Madison

> beauties!
> 
> btw, that great dane needs her nails clipped...


Exactly what I thought!  :Thumbsup20:  Too long nails! 
I do cut nails every 2 to 3 weeks

----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-07-2019)

----------


## Brat

bq-5c5db7507ac16.jpeg

----------

DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-08-2019),Wilson (02-08-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Daily Bread (02-08-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Madison (02-08-2019),Rutabaga (02-08-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-08-2019)

----------


## Wilson

A Dog's Life - Copy.JPG

I keep telling her she is not allowed on the sofa......but she knows she can get away with it.

----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Daily Bread (02-08-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Ed D (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-08-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Ed D (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-08-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Daily Bread (02-08-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Ed D (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-08-2019),Wilson (02-09-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


That's one big cat !

----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Ed D (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Madison (02-08-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-08-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Ed D (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-08-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Ed D (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

my dogs friggin goofy....

----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Daily Bread (02-08-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Ed D (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Madison (02-08-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Daily Bread (02-08-2019),DonGlock26 (05-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),MrogersNhood (06-24-2019),Rutabaga (02-08-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-08-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> 


i had a dane once, [kept him for a friend for about 6 months]

nice dog, but hinky, scared to death of a wooden whisky barrel i had in the back.

he stole our thanks giving turkey off the table through and open window.

----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Daily Bread (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Rutabaga (02-09-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-08-2019),Ed D (02-11-2019),Kris P Bacon (02-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Kris P Bacon (02-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Madison (02-09-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-12-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (02-12-2019),Ed D (02-10-2019),Kris P Bacon (02-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (02-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-12-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-12-2019),Madison (02-12-2019),Northern Rivers (02-12-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

anyone watching westminster dog show (part 1) tonight?

part 2 will be on, live, tomorrow evening.

----------

Brat (02-12-2019),jirqoadai (02-12-2019),Madison (02-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (02-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019),Madison (02-12-2019)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Do you sleep with your dog? I always did it makes you sleep so well!
> Well I do sleep well with a dog


A recent study revealed that women sleep better, more deeply and longer periods of rem than women without  a dog or with a man.   This has to be genetic.   This is some symbiotic biological memory on a cellular level.  The dog will protect you,  wake up, bark, attack.  And the fur is nice and warm too.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-15-2019),Madison (02-12-2019)

----------


## Madison

> anyone watching westminster dog show (part 1) tonight?
> 
> part 2 will be on, live, tomorrow evening.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Lone Gunman (02-15-2019)

----------


## Katzndogz

My step great granddaughter has always had severe fears for her personal safety.  Not unfounded either.  She now sleeps with a Belgian Malinois.  Every night this ex marine sniff sweeps the whole house for explosives and monsters.   Did you know that monsters will run from a K9 Marine?  Yep.  Run away not even hide under the bed or in a closet.   Sleeping with a dog is best for health.

----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Ed D (02-12-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019),Madison (02-12-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (02-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Dogs should be treated as we would treat our best human friends: with love, respect, and appreciation for their social and emotional intelligence.*



Your old friend ..take loving care of him/her

----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019),sargentodiaz (02-13-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019),sargentodiaz (02-13-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019),sargentodiaz (02-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

I really LOVE that thread
We have to keep it up!  :Smiley20: 
Thanks so much @sargentodiaz  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019),sargentodiaz (02-13-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Lone Gunman (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

*Why I love this thread.*

----------

Brat (02-13-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019),Madison (02-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

This is Valentine day...
Spend Valentine day with your dog  :Thumbsup20:   and a song

love-you-puppy-smiley-emoticon.gif

----------

Brat (02-22-2019),Lone Gunman (02-15-2019),sargentodiaz (02-14-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-22-2019),Lone Gunman (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-23-2019),sargentodiaz (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-23-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

*Aren't their eyes amazing? Speak more than words ever can.*

----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-23-2019),Madison (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison

Old age love...dogs need care as well 



Droopy eyes breeds need to be checked by vet to don`t loose eyesight

----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison

Human faces  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (02-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-24-2019)

----------


## Madison

Marines gives breakfast to stray puppy in Afghanistan



 :Sad20:

----------

Brat (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lone Gunman (02-24-2019),Madison (02-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (02-28-2019),Lone Gunman (02-24-2019),Madison (02-24-2019),US Conservative (03-01-2019)

----------


## Madison

In Memory.jpg

----------

Brat (02-28-2019),Daily Bread (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-24-2019),sargentodiaz (02-24-2019)

----------


## Madison

He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother

----------

Brat (02-28-2019),Daily Bread (02-24-2019),Lone Gunman (02-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-28-2019),Lone Gunman (02-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (02-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (02-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-28-2019),Lone Gunman (02-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-28-2019),Lone Gunman (02-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-10-2019),Lone Gunman (02-28-2019)

----------


## US Conservative

*General Patton's dog after his death, 1945*

----------

Brat (03-01-2019),Madison (03-02-2019)

----------


## Brat

Poor puppy!  :Sad20:

----------

Madison (03-02-2019),US Conservative (03-02-2019)

----------


## Madison

Yeah this poor baby!  :Sad20:

----------

Brat (03-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

Cute song for your best friend dog

----------

Brat (03-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Dog Lovers, get your tissues. The Circle - Short Film*

----------


## Madison

So we have to put *SULLY the Service Dog* in here 
You deserve a good better life ...you`ll be loved










A better happy life to come for you Sully ! 



New Job for SULLY

----------

Brat (03-10-2019),Daily Bread (03-29-2019),Lone Gunman (03-12-2019),sargentodiaz (03-12-2019),US Conservative (03-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

And some more beautiful hearts and eyes

----------

Brat (03-12-2019),Daily Bread (03-29-2019),Lone Gunman (03-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Isn't it amazing how they speak human?

----------

Brat (03-12-2019),Lone Gunman (03-12-2019),Madison (03-12-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> Do you sleep with your dog? I always did it makes you sleep so well!
> Well I do sleep well with a dog


I sleep with two cats.  Both want to cuddle, but....Katie DESPISES Monty.

The Dog goes to sleep in his "den" in order to get away from the cats (And, I suppose, accidental kicks from the big Ape, ME!)

But, come a Saturday morning, I will inevitably be awakened by a team effort of all three:

--Monty, putting his tail in my face, or, just LICKING....

--Katie, making bisquits on me, and/or hissing and spitting at Monty.

--And, Adonis, who whines to go out and bark at the neighbors.  OR, nothing at all.....

----------

Brat (03-12-2019),Lone Gunman (03-14-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Isn't it amazing how they speak human?



I was always intrigued by that.  The fact they understand much of what we say (and somethings we don't say!) yet we don't really understand a single bark they make.

----------

Brat (03-12-2019)

----------


## Madison

> I was always intrigued by that.  The fact they understand much of what we say (and somethings we don't say!) yet we don't really understand a single bark they make.


I do understand a bark ...always different way why a dog barks.
I know when a dog don`t feel well and mine knew when I was happy or sad ...you can read a dog by their way body and eyes

----------

Brat (03-12-2019),Daily Bread (03-29-2019),Lone Gunman (03-12-2019),sargentodiaz (03-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> I was always intrigued by that. The fact they understand much of what we say (and somethings we don't say!) yet we don't really understand a single bark they make.


I disagree. I can tell by the way my little one barks who is coming into the house, who is at the door, or who is passing by outside.

----------

Brat (03-12-2019),Lone Gunman (03-12-2019),Madison (03-12-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

dogs can be quite expressive, in my experience.

----------

Brat (03-12-2019),Madison (03-13-2019),sargentodiaz (03-13-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Dogs.jpg

----------

Brat (03-14-2019),Lone Gunman (03-14-2019),Madison (03-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

He likes his brocoli  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (03-17-2019),sargentodiaz (03-17-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (03-19-2019),Lone Gunman (03-20-2019),Madison (03-19-2019),Rita Marley (03-19-2019)

----------


## Madison

I love those type of dogs ...sloppy  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (03-19-2019),Lone Gunman (03-20-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2019),Lone Gunman (03-20-2019),Madison (03-20-2019),MrogersNhood (06-24-2019)

----------


## Madison

Time for bed   :Smile:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-20-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-20-2019),Lone Gunman (03-20-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-20-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

The best dog ever.

----------

MrogersNhood (06-24-2019),sargentodiaz (03-21-2019)

----------


## Madison

Best sleep ever

----------

Big Dummy (06-24-2019),Daily Bread (03-29-2019)

----------


## Madison

Too cute !

----------

Brat (03-23-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> 


That proves it. The world is coming to an end. Hellfire and brimstone. Dogs and cats sleeping together.  :Geez:

----------

Big Dummy (06-24-2019)

----------


## Madison

> That proves it. The world is coming to an end. Hellfire and brimstone. Dogs and cats sleeping together.


It happen all the time. They go along great. This is love
I know it that way with mine

----------

Brat (03-23-2019),Lone Gunman (03-29-2019)

----------


## Madison

So big and so gentle

----------

Lone Gunman (03-29-2019)

----------


## Madison

A dog last day

----------

Lone Gunman (03-29-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (03-29-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (03-29-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-11-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-11-2019),Lone Gunman (04-11-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-11-2019),Lone Gunman (04-11-2019),sargentodiaz (03-30-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (04-11-2019),Lone Gunman (04-11-2019),Madison (04-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Dog.jpg

----------

Brat (04-11-2019),Lone Gunman (04-11-2019),Madison (04-11-2019)

----------


## Madison

2018 -  Soldier Saves Puppy Then Realizes He Can't Live Without Her | This soldier fell in love with a puppy in war-torn Syria — here's how he got her home

----------

Brat (04-11-2019),Lone Gunman (04-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Pixie5.JPG
She rules the roost.

----------

Brat (04-21-2019),Lone Gunman (04-22-2019),Madison (04-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/3FmIdfG.mp4

----------

Lone Gunman (04-22-2019),Swedgin (02-03-2021)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Dogs.jpg

----------

Brat (04-21-2019),Lone Gunman (04-22-2019),Madison (04-21-2019),Northern Rivers (04-22-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-23-2019),Lone Gunman (04-22-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-21-2019),Lone Gunman (04-22-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/eNoReK2.mp4Sorry but I forgot how to convert mp4 format. You just have to click on it.

----------

Brat (04-23-2019),Lone Gunman (04-22-2019),Madison (04-23-2019),Northern Rivers (04-22-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

IMO: if we didn't team up with these marvellous...loving...creatures...we'd still be sitting up all night peering past the night fire into the darkness...sharp sticks and some stones all we have to stay alive.

----------

Brat (04-23-2019),Lone Gunman (04-22-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/eNoReK2.mp4

----------

Brat (04-23-2019),Swedgin (06-24-2019)

----------


## Neo

32E03245-695E-40AE-A680-5678D45DA806.jpeg
Sometimes I feed my staffies Octopus.

----------

Brat (04-23-2019),Madison (04-23-2019)

----------


## Madison

This is so adorable 



*Rescue Pittie Talks To Her Mom Nonstop | The Dodo*

----------

Brat (04-23-2019)

----------


## Madison

I miss my dog sooooooo much today more than ever !

----------

Brat (04-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-28-2019),sargentodiaz (04-29-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (05-12-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Kodiak

Our little dogs doing what they do out in the high Nevada desert......on the lookout for lizards from the ATV....

----------

Madison (05-12-2019)

----------


## Madison

> Our little dogs doing what they do out in the high Nevada desert......on the lookout for lizards from the ATV....


And deadly snakes bites  :Sad20:

----------


## Kodiak

> And deadly snakes bites


Naw, no deadly snakes around here @Madison, just some Gopher snakes, Garter snakes and Racers.  Found a couple of Gophers on our property including this one a few years ago.  They are harmless and go after mice, rats, etc...

----------

Madison (05-13-2019)

----------


## patrickt

I don't use the word "love" but my dog is my best friend. Your dog, blah.

----------


## Madison

> Naw, no deadly snakes around here @Madison, just some Gopher snakes, Garter snakes and Racers.  Found a couple of Gophers on our property including this one a few years ago.  They are harmless and go after mice, rats, etc...


Oh ok  :Smile:

----------

Kodiak (05-13-2019),Lone Gunman (05-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/D1BvktF.mp4Click for a fun video.

----------

Lone Gunman (05-15-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

had to post this guy.

----------

Brat (05-18-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/CDGRr2L.mp4  Ready to play

----------

Lone Gunman (05-16-2019),Swedgin (06-24-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (05-18-2019),Madison (05-18-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-18-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-18-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-18-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-18-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-18-2019)

----------


## Brat

There is nothing like sleeping with a dog!

----------

Lone Gunman (05-30-2019),Madison (05-18-2019)

----------


## Madison

> There is nothing like sleeping with a dog!


I know, I was sleeping so well!  I miss it!
If ever I have the luck someday to get another  one from a rescue 
I might open my arms for another one

----------

Brat (05-18-2019),Lone Gunman (05-30-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (05-30-2019),Lone Gunman (05-30-2019),Madison (05-30-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (05-30-2019),Lone Gunman (05-30-2019),Madison (05-30-2019),sargentodiaz (05-21-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (05-30-2019),Lone Gunman (05-30-2019),Madison (05-30-2019)

----------


## Madison

> 


I love that pic ...but something I`ll NEVER understand and always get me is WHY 
a dog owner not even able to care for dog nails been trim  :Angry20: 
To trim the dog nails *each month at least* when people are not able go to the vet or dog groomer !  :Geez: 


Nails trimmed = dog feet health

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (06-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (06-15-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

happy Thursday  :Cool20:

----------

Lone Gunman (06-15-2019),Madison (06-15-2019),Swedgin (06-13-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

See dogs are sooo nice.

They let the human sleep in their bed.  (Although, I bet he gets pushed around a lot!)

----------

Lone Gunman (06-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-15-2019),Lone Gunman (06-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-15-2019),Lone Gunman (06-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-15-2019),Lone Gunman (06-15-2019)

----------


## Brat

Ohhh, that Harlequin Puppy is adorable!!

----------

Lone Gunman (06-20-2019),Madison (06-15-2019)

----------


## Madison

> Ohhh, that Harlequin Puppy is adorable!!


Yeah very much so ...looks a lot like my R.I.P. Dane girl *Harly*
she had 1 brown eye and 1 blue eye  :Smile:

----------

Brat (06-15-2019),Lone Gunman (06-20-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

can't help it .. reminds me of my fearless little dog.

----------

Brat (06-22-2019),Lone Gunman (06-20-2019),Madison (06-20-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Dog.jpg

----------

Brat (06-22-2019),Lone Gunman (06-20-2019),Madison (06-20-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/zSuoJHI.mp4

----------

Swedgin (06-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

They were out for a walk when the owner became ill and fell into some bushes. He stayed and brought attention which resulted in the arrival of an ambulance.
He patiently waits for his owner to return.

Why I love dogs.

----------

Brat (07-06-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

What makes Dogs, Canines in general, so wonderful, is that they are one of THE most social of all predators.

Think about it:

The LEAST Social Canine I can think of, is a Fox.  (And there are any number of videos of people with Foxes as pets.)

The MOST Social Felines are either the typical house  cat, or the Lion.  (And they will kill the young of another male, fight amongst themselves, etc.)

Dogs are also one of the MOST genetically altered species on the planet.

In the beginning, the skills and abilities of Canines and Homo Sapiens seem almost designed to work together.

Both are species, that "ran" their prey to exhaustion, and then attacked.  (Think of how valuable early Canines were in primitive hunting....)

Plus, Canines gave early man a fantastic "warning" system.  (A trait we all know that dogs still have!!!!   Just let that threatening mail man come into your yard.  OR, that EEVIL plastic bag, that blows across your yard.  And, of course, the...."THERE'S A BUNNY" Bark!)

I have told this story many times, and I have probably even told it here.


According to Native American Myth, the Great Spirit came to Earth and drew a large circle in the dirt, with a line going right down the middle of it.

On one side, was Man.  On the other, were all the animals in the world.

The line began to divide, becoming a chasm.

At the very last moment, before the chasm was too wide to leap, the Dog jumped over, to stand with Man, on his side......

----------

Brat (07-06-2019),Rutabaga (07-05-2019),sargentodiaz (06-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> What makes Dogs, Canines in general, so wonderful, is that they are one of THE most social of all predators.
> 
> Think about it:
> 
> The LEAST Social Canine I can think of, is a Fox.  (And there are any number of videos of people with Foxes as pets.)
> 
> The MOST Social Felines are either the typical house  cat, or the Lion.  (And they will kill the young of another male, fight amongst themselves, etc.)
> 
> Dogs are also one of the MOST genetically altered species on the planet.
> ...



 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (07-06-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (07-06-2019),Lone Gunman (07-12-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-06-2019),Lone Gunman (07-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/UYoLKgf.mp4

----------

Lone Gunman (07-12-2019),Madison (07-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Dog.jpg

----------

Brat (07-09-2019),Lone Gunman (07-12-2019),Madison (07-12-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (07-12-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (07-12-2019)

----------


## Madison

ok ...lol I don`t think it`s a dog  :Smile:   (exceptional pic) too cute !

----------

Lone Gunman (07-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (07-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (07-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/xu9VpZQ.mp4  His first rainy day

----------

Brat (07-20-2019),Lone Gunman (07-15-2019),Madison (07-15-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Golden Retrievers are the best-natured critters...well above humans.  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (07-20-2019),Lone Gunman (07-15-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

this little guy reminds me of my old friend  :Cool20:

----------

Brat (07-20-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-24-2019),Lone Gunman (07-23-2019),Madison (07-20-2019)

----------


## Brat

That's an awful sweet doggie!

----------

Lone Gunman (07-23-2019),Madison (07-20-2019),ruthless terrier (08-29-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-29-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-24-2019),sargentodiaz (07-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Dogs.jpg

----------

Brat (08-29-2019),Lone Gunman (09-24-2019),Northern Rivers (07-26-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (08-29-2019),Lone Gunman (09-24-2019),sargentodiaz (08-30-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/lDcvtXK.mp4

----------

Lone Gunman (09-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/9bvHCeK.mp4  Amazing. Blind and deaf but loves to play.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-24-2019),Madison (09-26-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/O9zth1C.mp4Fun to watch

----------

Lone Gunman (09-24-2019),Madison (09-26-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

HAMARTIA (11-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## ruthless terrier

here I go again with the lhasa apsos.

----------

Madison (11-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/LKWmN2a.mp4  Dog love

----------


## Madison

> https://i.imgur.com/LKWmN2a.mp4  Dog love


I just hope that chicken leg is fresh and raw...otherwise it`ll be Vet Hospital with intestine perforation +  :Sad20:

----------


## Madison

Fun in snow

----------


## Madison



----------

sargentodiaz (11-26-2019)

----------


## Madison

Conan the Hero Malinois -- decorated by President Trump




Conan,the Heroic Belgian Malinois, who chased down Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.US Department of Defense/AFP via


Congrats to all the Heroic War dogs  :Thumbsup20: 







President Trump Participates in a Signing Ceremony for H.R. 724, the Preventing Animal Cruelty and Torture Act

----------


## sargentodiaz

*President Trump’s latest impeachable offense*    
  _Forget the alleged quid pro quo with Ukraine, Trump has a new controversy on his hands which might actually succeed in getting him impeached: referring to the hero dog Conan, who took part in and was injured during the al-Baghdadi raid, with male pronouns._  As if it isn’t easy to tell a dog’s sex. Especially one as big as Conan.  _Naturally, the mix-up launched a lot of social media buzz, with people posting photos of Conan and noting the situation on the dog's underside._  _It’s disgusting, and sexist, that the White House press corps is calling Conan a dog._  _Conan is a bitch. This was confirmed by_  _1. A Pentagon briefing_  _2. A photo clearly displaying Conan’s sex_  _3. Multiple White House officials_  As if the media doesn’t have anything more important to report on.  _There are, of course, a large number of tweets mocking Trump for getting Conan's gender wrong. They never asked whether Conan identifies as a male and simply hasn't started to transition yet. Shame on them for assuming gender!_  More w/a bunch of Tweets @ https://pjmedia.com/trending/trump-u...-the-hero-dog/

----------


## Captain Obvious

I love dogs, my dog (don't have one currently, have had them in the past and will have one soon at some point), not other peoples dogs.

Most people who own dogs are slobs.  Most people, not all.  In my neighborhood everyone owns one and everyone, mostly, leaves them out all night in the snow and cold barking all day and night.

Dog owners should be required to pass an IQ test.  Ping triple digits and yeah, you can own one.

And these morons can't just have a dog, they have to have one big as a horse.  Because it's cool, not that they want to take care of them or treat them well, walk them, pay attention to them - they just want something big, or mean.  

Because it's cool.  That's how neighbors kids get mauled.

Smoking a turkey today, my son was on the deck.  Carried something out to my truck to take to work over the weekend, walking back and he yells "hey - look up".  There's a fully grown mastiff on my deck, thought it was a deer initially.  Some local idiots dog that got out no doubt, I grabbed a two-prong fork I had for the turkey in the smoker.  Fortunately it was friendly but those things spit all over the place.  Son checked it for tags, naturally none since how many mastiff owners who care for their dogs tag them.

It ran off, I feel bad for the critter because I'm pretty sure it's owner is some drunk idiot.

----------


## Brat

Anyone see the Dog Show today?  The best dog DID win this time!  The Greyhound, gorgeous animal.


gia.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (11-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.imgur.com/3egRSNw.mp4  Amazing

----------

Brat (12-11-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (12-11-2019),Madison (12-28-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## Lummy



----------


## Madison



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## Brat

Happy Dog!  Be sure to turn the sound up.

https://twitter.com/NatureJobs/statu...40464698314753

----------


## Neo

This bitch has the same looks as my bitch at feeding time.

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (01-08-2020),Kodiak (01-08-2020),Lone Gunman (01-15-2020),Madison (01-24-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

He doesn't look so ruthless.

----------

Lone Gunman (01-15-2020),Madison (01-24-2020)

----------


## Neo

Angry staffies give octopus a good thrashing.

----------

Lone Gunman (01-15-2020),Madison (01-24-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

'angery bois'

these guys are hilarious.

----------

Brat (01-15-2020),Neo (01-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-23-2020),Lone Gunman (03-17-2020),Neo (01-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-23-2020),Lone Gunman (03-17-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-23-2020),Lone Gunman (03-17-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-23-2020),Lone Gunman (03-17-2020),ruthless terrier (02-23-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (02-23-2020),Lone Gunman (03-17-2020),Madison (02-23-2020)

----------


## Brat

> 


This is in my top five now, thanks!

----------

Madison (02-23-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

dreaming after digging a nice hole.

----------

Brat (03-17-2020),Lone Gunman (03-17-2020),Madison (03-17-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

angery bois again.  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (03-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-21-2020),Lone Gunman (03-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Abbey (03-22-2020),Brat (03-21-2020),Lone Gunman (03-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-21-2020),Lone Gunman (03-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-21-2020),Lone Gunman (03-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-21-2020),Lone Gunman (03-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-21-2020),Lone Gunman (03-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Abbey (03-22-2020),Brat (03-21-2020),Lone Gunman (03-21-2020)

----------


## Brat

> angery bois again.


These little guys never fail to make me laugh!

----------

Lone Gunman (03-21-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Abbey (03-25-2020),Brat (03-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Abbey (03-25-2020),Brat (03-24-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Abbey (03-25-2020),Brat (03-24-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> 


 Beautiful!

----------

Brat (03-24-2020),Lone Gunman (03-24-2020),Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> 


 Shepherds! I have a  very soft spot in my  heart,  for Shepherds.

----------

Brat (03-24-2020),Lone Gunman (03-24-2020),Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

some days .. when it is raining or snowing outside .. you just don't feel like getting out of bed.

----------

Brat (03-24-2020),Lone Gunman (03-24-2020),Madison (03-26-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

amgery shibe, max.

----------

Brat (03-25-2020),Madison (03-26-2020)

----------


## Brat

He is mad at his bone.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-25-2020),Madison (03-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-26-2020),Lone Gunman (06-02-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-26-2020),Lone Gunman (06-02-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-26-2020),Lone Gunman (06-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-25-2020),Lone Gunman (06-02-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

GOING FOR A WALK.

----------

Brat (05-25-2020),Lone Gunman (06-02-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (05-26-2020),East of the Beast (05-26-2020),Lone Gunman (06-02-2020),Madison (05-31-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-31-2020),Lone Gunman (06-02-2020),ruthless terrier (05-31-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (06-02-2020),Lone Gunman (06-02-2020),Madison (06-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-13-2020),Lone Gunman (06-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-13-2020),Lone Gunman (06-15-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

when you've been called in for dinner  :Cool20:

----------

Brat (08-03-2020),Lone Gunman (06-15-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-03-2020),ruthless terrier (08-03-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (08-03-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),Madison (08-06-2020),US Conservative (08-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

*The Thing About Dogs*

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),potlatch (08-06-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Weird but cute!

----------

Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),Madison (08-07-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

More weird but cute!

----------

Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),Madison (08-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

> More weird but cute!


I love them all whatever they look like

----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> More weird but cute!


What is that?  It looks vaguely like what I would call a pig-dog?

----------


## Lone Gunman

have you seen max?

he is good boi.

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Madison (08-07-2020),Oceander (08-07-2020),US Conservative (08-07-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> I love them all whatever they look like


I do too but just turn your head to the left and look at the pic and you will see how cute he really is.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Madison (08-07-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> What is that?  It looks vaguely like what I would call a pig-dog?


It's a bit of an optical illusion.  Turn your head sideways to the left and look again.   You will see cuteness   :Smile: 

Same with the other pic.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Madison (08-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

> It's a bit of an optical illusion.  Turn your head sideways to the left and look again.   You will see cuteness  
> 
> Same with the other pic.


Yeah. But there are animals with some major physical defects
as well in reality 

* It looks like a fat chihuahua  :Smile: But as I said I love them all whatever they look like   :Smiley20: 
I know you do too !

----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Yeah. But there are animals with some major physical defects
> as well in reality 
> 
> * It looks like a fat chihuahua But as I said I love them all whatever they look like  
> I know you do too !


I do.  I've had many over the years and they've all found me somehow and just arrived in my life.

My best and dearest (although they have all been dear) kept coming back to me after he passed.   I would feel him jump on the bed, which he wasn't supposed to do because he was huge, or lick my hand in the middle of the night and I would wake up but obviously no-one was there.

Maybe I should join Hawk and DB in the land of cray!   LOL

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Madison (08-07-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Madison (09-05-2020),Oceander (08-11-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> 



That is one cute puppy!

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (08-11-2020),Madison (09-05-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 



This Great Dane's favorite pillow is his dad.

But Danes always that way ..I know so  :Smile:

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-05-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-05-2020),Madison (09-11-2020)

----------


## Madison

September 11th - 2001  *dogs were helping too

Comfort dogs

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-11-2020)

----------


## Madison

Horrible day and months after...   :Sad20:

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-11-2020)

----------


## Madison

If you *really love dogs* ...
you should listen at those tips  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-29-2020)

----------


## Madison

2017

A man pulled off the road and forced his dog out of the car, abandoning her at the roadside. What he didn’t know was a camera was recording the whole thing.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-29-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

!!!!!.jpg

----------

Brat (09-17-2020),Lone Gunman (09-29-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (10-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-29-2020),Madison (10-04-2020),Oceander (09-29-2020)

----------


## Madison

*Mom protects babies with her body after one was stolen!!!*

----------

Brat (10-13-2020),Lone Gunman (10-04-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-13-2020),Madison (10-05-2020),OneDumbBlonde (11-03-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-13-2020),Madison (10-14-2020),OneDumbBlonde (11-03-2020)

----------


## Madison

Sublime "I Love My Dog" official video. 
For        *R.I.P. *Lou Dog ~ 
Nov. 25, 1989 - Sept. 17, 2001.

----------

Brat (10-29-2020),Lone Gunman (10-17-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-29-2020),Madison (10-29-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

some interesting history about dogs; they evolved into five distinct breeds over 11k year ago.

*Dogs  are humankind's longest-serving animal companion and millennia of  coexistence has earned canines the well-deserved title of 'man's best  friend'.* *Now  a new study has found that dogs, which evolved from wolves, were  splitting into distinct breeds as far back as 11,000 years ago.  
*
*A  total of 27 ancient dog genomes were sequenced and they revealed that  when the last Ice Age ended, there were at least five different types of  dog.
*
*These ancient breeds each had their own unique genetic ancestry, and traces of them are seen today in modern pets. 


*Dogs had split into at least five distinct breeds by the end of the Ice Age 11,000 years ago when humans were still hunters and gatherers, study of ancient canine DNA reveals - Mr-Mehra

----------

Brat (11-03-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-03-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-03-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (01-17-2021),Madison (01-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-17-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

I miss Sarge.... :Sad1:

----------

Brat (01-17-2021),Madison (01-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-17-2021)

----------


## Madison

> I miss Sarge....


That's weird when someone  R.I.P 

We all will remember him  
and keeping this thread alive is a bit like we feel his presence a bit

----------

Brat (01-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

Puppy love




*Honoring Fallen*Air Force Staff Sgt. Christopher Kench, a military working dog handler with the 379th Expeditionary Security Forces Squadron, carries his military working dog Beta towards the end of a three-mile ruck march at Al Udeid Air Base, Qatar, April 20, 2017. The carrying of one’s military working dog across the final stretch was meant to be symbolic of teamwork during the commemorative ruck march. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Cynthia A. Innocenti

----------


## patrickt

Every dog I've had has been my favorite. It's like the old song, "If you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with."

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (02-03-2021),Lone Gunman (02-03-2021),Madison (01-22-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

That's how Three Dog Night got their name.....In the olden days the coldness of a night was judged by how many dogs you allowed in your bed to keep you warm.

----------

Brat (02-03-2021),Lone Gunman (02-03-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

If you love dogs it makes it hard to support cops - people who routinely shoot dogs regardless of the threat from the dog.

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (02-03-2021),Lone Gunman (02-03-2021),Madison (02-03-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-17-2021),Lone Gunman (02-03-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-03-2021),Lone Gunman (02-03-2021),ruthless terrier (02-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (02-03-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

ROFLMAO!!!

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-03-2021),Madison (02-17-2021)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Do you sleep with your dog? I always did it makes you sleep so well!
> Well I do sleep well with a dog


Numerous studies have proven that women sleep better with a dog.  Sleep is sounder, deeper, longer rem sleep cycle.  This does not even occur with a man.

Scientists believe that the reason is because since prehistory a dog in the bed meant warmth, and safety.  The dog meant in bed protection and a very light sleeper with very sharp teeth and absolute loyalty.   To humans this is the ability for total relaxation.   Women that slept with dogs survived and were healthier.  It's now in DNA.

I read about a girl that had been violently raped.  She was with a friend at a Pet Expo.  I don't remember her name but a pit bull named Pirate caught her eye.   She took him home.  At night he cuddled up and it was her soundest sleep since before her rape.   This is not uncommon.  It is very common.  For women,  your best sleep with be with a dog.

----------

Brat (02-03-2021),Madison (02-17-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (02-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-17-2021),Lone Gunman (04-06-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-17-2021),Lone Gunman (04-06-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

@Madison

----------

Brat (03-04-2021),Madison (03-04-2021)

----------


## Madison

> @Madison


Adorable they are gorgeous !!!!  :Thumbsup20:  Thanks !!!
I love them uncropped *like my fawn girl*   :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (03-04-2021),Lone Gunman (03-07-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-20-2021),Lone Gunman (03-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (03-20-2021),Madison (03-20-2021),Northern Rivers (03-14-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Dogs are people, too.  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (03-20-2021),Lone Gunman (03-15-2021),Madison (03-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Dogs are people, too.


some of the best people, nr.

----------

Brat (03-20-2021),Madison (03-20-2021),Northern Rivers (03-20-2021)

----------


## Brat



----------

Lone Gunman (03-20-2021),Madison (03-20-2021),Northern Rivers (03-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

@Madison

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Madison (04-06-2021)

----------


## Brat

Good doggy!  Woo woo woo!!

----------

Lone Gunman (04-07-2021),Madison (04-06-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

.

----------


## Madison

> @Madison




About the same deep voice

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Lone Gunman (04-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (04-12-2021),Lone Gunman (04-08-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-12-2021),Lone Gunman (04-08-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

they say his name is enzo.

2449c0841c549975.jpeg

----------

Brat (04-12-2021),Madison (04-23-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison

My Great Dane girl is doing it to me often  :Smiley20: 
Louise Peterson is the best ever sculptor for years 

Worth to visit her website !!!
https://www.danesculptor.com/index.html

https://www.danesculptor.com/gallery...our/index.html

----------

Brat (04-23-2021),Lone Gunman (05-04-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-23-2021),Lone Gunman (05-04-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-06-2021),Lone Gunman (05-04-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

The "BOND" can Never Bee Broken, Not even in Death...!

----------

Lone Gunman (05-04-2021),Madison (04-24-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-24-2021),Brat (05-06-2021),Lone Gunman (05-04-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (05-03-2021),Brat (05-06-2021),Lone Gunman (05-04-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (05-03-2021),Brat (05-06-2021),Lone Gunman (05-04-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (05-03-2021),Brat (05-06-2021),Lone Gunman (05-04-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (05-06-2021),Lone Gunman (05-04-2021),Madison (05-04-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (05-06-2021),Brat (05-06-2021),Madison (05-06-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (05-06-2021),Brat (05-06-2021),Madison (05-06-2021),potlatch (05-06-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## potlatch

Little Schnauzers  :Smile:   So cute. At first I thought they might be Yorkies as the coloring is the same when they are puppies.

----------

BooBoo (05-06-2021),Brat (05-06-2021),Lone Gunman (05-06-2021),Madison (05-06-2021)

----------


## Natty C

Here's my good boy...





Thy don't stay pups long enough.

----------

BooBoo (05-06-2021),Brat (05-08-2021),Lone Gunman (05-06-2021),potlatch (05-06-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (05-08-2021),Madison (05-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (05-08-2021),Lone Gunman (05-08-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-08-2021),Lone Gunman (05-08-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-08-2021),Lone Gunman (05-08-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-08-2021),Lone Gunman (05-08-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (05-09-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison

Hope for Paws = Eldad Hagar   :Thumbsup20: 
They do such a great job
https://www.flickr.com/photos/eldad75/page3

----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2021)

----------


## Madison

> 


Oh! This is so adorable ..
pretty from BB to his adulthood Merle Great Dane   :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (05-10-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (05-10-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (07-08-2021),Brat (08-10-2021),covfefe saved us (07-06-2021),Madison (05-10-2021),Oceander (05-10-2021),ruthless terrier (05-23-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (07-08-2021),Brat (08-10-2021),covfefe saved us (07-06-2021),Madison (07-07-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-08-2021),Brat (08-10-2021),covfefe saved us (07-08-2021),East of the Beast (07-08-2021),Lone Gunman (07-07-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## covfefe saved us

IMG_2593 (2).JPG

----------

BooBoo (07-08-2021),Brat (08-10-2021),Lone Gunman (07-07-2021),Madison (07-07-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (07-08-2021),Brat (08-10-2021),covfefe saved us (07-08-2021),Madison (09-17-2021),Oceander (07-08-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (07-08-2021),Brat (08-10-2021),Lone Gunman (07-08-2021),Madison (09-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

*An older, tired- looking dog* 				   						 							 							 						 						 							 						 				 					 						 							An older, tired-looking dog wandered into my yard. 
I could tell from his collar and well-fed belly that he had a home and was well taken care of.
He calmly came over to me, I gave him a few pats on his head. He then  followed me into my house, slowly walked down the hall, curled up in the  corner and fell asleep.
An hour later, he went to the door, and I let him out.
The next day he was back, greeted me in my yard, walked inside and  resumed his spot in the hall and again slept for about an hour.
This continued off and on for several weeks.
Curious I pinned a note to his collar: 'I would like to find out who the  owner of this wonderful sweet dog is and ask if you are aware that  almost every afternoon your dog comes to my house for a nap.'...!
The next day he arrived for his nap, with a different note pinned to his collar ... 
'HE LIVES IN A HOME, WITH MY NON-STOP CHATTING AND NAGGING WIFE, HE'S  TRYING TO CATCH UP ON HIS SLEEP .. CAN I COME WITH HIM TOMORROW ....???'

----------

Brat (08-10-2021),covfefe saved us (07-08-2021),Lone Gunman (07-08-2021),Madison (07-08-2021),Oceander (07-08-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

called for dinner

called for dinner.jpg

----------

BooBoo (08-10-2021),Brat (08-10-2021),Lone Gunman (07-18-2021),Madison (08-10-2021)

----------


## Madison

Man tears down his closet to build his dog a luxury home   :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (08-10-2021),Brat (08-10-2021),Lone Gunman (08-10-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

had to goto yootoobe and upvote that one.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (08-10-2021),Brat (08-10-2021),Madison (08-11-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-17-2021),Madison (08-11-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),ruthless terrier (09-12-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

get a dog. get 2 .. lucky you.

----------

Brat (09-17-2021),Kodiak (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),Madison (09-17-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I would be a happier healthier man if I had a dog.  I love dogs.  But I'm too dysfunctional as it is to devote time giving a dog what it needs.  

Sometimes my past dogs visit me in my dreams though.

----------

Brat (09-17-2021),Kodiak (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021),Madison (09-17-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),ruthless terrier (09-17-2021)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> I would be a happier healthier man if I had a dog.  I love dogs.  But I'm too dysfunctional as it is to devote time giving a dog what it needs.  
> 
> Sometimes my past dogs visit me in my dreams though.


I've made time.  And I'm better for it.   :Smiley20: 

B&C2017.jpg

----------

Brat (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021),Madison (09-17-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

aloha and cheers.

----------

Brat (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-17-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> I would be a happier healthier man if I had a dog.  I love dogs.  But I'm too dysfunctional as it is to devote time giving a dog what it needs.  
> 
> Sometimes my past dogs visit me in my dreams though.



At least you are smart enough to acknowledge it.  So many people have dogs they just toss in the back yard and give very little attention.  There are a few in my neighborhood and all they do is bark.   We recently got a pup and being retired we give her plenty of attention and love.  She is a handful, but will be worth it in the long run.

----------

Brat (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021),Madison (09-17-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-17-2021),Swedgin (09-17-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

Everyone thinks THEIR dog is the best.

And, they would be right.


Oh, but if intelligent life had evolved from canines, instead of the nastiest of primates.....

----------

Brat (09-17-2021),Lone Gunman (09-17-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-17-2021)

----------

